# Class 10 gprs Vs class 32 gprs



## karamvirk (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi

Can someone please tell how much difference exists between class 10 gprs and class 32 gprs?

I am currently using Sony ericsson k310i and airtel mobile office. On pc i get downloading speed of around 4 kbps. Is upgrading to class 32 gprs set like Nokia N95 (8GB edition) going to make any difference? If yes can someone plz tell me how much download speed can i expect on my pc with class 32gprs?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 26, 2008)

LOL...why not upgrade to an edge enabled phone.


----------



## krazzy (Sep 26, 2008)

On my previous W710i (which had EDGE Class 10) I used to get max 20 kBps speed. But on my current 5700 (which has Class 32), I've touched speed as high as 32 kBps. Of course it really depends upon the service provider and amount of congestion on the network. For example during peak hours, I hardly get 10 kBps now, but late night or early morning I usually get upto 20-22 kBps. But that's mostly due to the f*cked up network of Airtel.


----------



## karamvirk (Sep 26, 2008)

32 kbps of downloading speed!! is tat really true. . .i never expected airtel mobile office can give tat much speed! tats nice !


----------



## MasterMinds (Sep 26, 2008)

i dont think that will make a difference!!!
in most of india network is the bottle neck...!!!!
better try it with some edge class32 phone..!!!


----------



## krazzy (Sep 26, 2008)

karamvirk said:


> 32 kbps of downloading speed!! is tat really true. . .i never expected airtel mobile office can give tat much speed! tats nice !



Note that getting speeds as high as 32 kBps is extremely rare, especially if you have Airtel gprs. You can see the Halley's comet more times in your lifetime than you can see 32 kBps on Airtel gprs.


----------



## karamvirk (Sep 26, 2008)

hmm. . .ok but even 20-22 kbps is nice in rs 250 p.m. Currently while downloading thru torrents i get speed of 2-3 kbps only. even songs take ages to download. . .


----------



## krazzy (Sep 27, 2008)

The thing with Class 32 EDGE is that the max speed that you can get increases compared to Class 10 or plain ol' GPRS. But that doesn't mean you'll always get high speeds. You can get 2-3 kBps even in Class 32 EDGE depending upon your network.


----------



## bhushan2k (Sep 28, 2008)

Class 10: 40kbps max upload/60kbps max download
slots (1+4)=> One Up, Four Down
varies between 8-12Kbps Send and varies between 32-48Kbps Receive
slots (2+3)=> Two Up, Three Down
varies between 16-24Kbps Send and varies between 24-36Kbps Receive

class 32: 64.2kbps max upload/107kbps max downlaod
donno details abt slots...sory


----------

